# Is Dirk Nowitzki on the course for a hall of fame career?



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

If not, what does he need to do?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i think dirk is in the same boat as peja if they can win the championship i think they would have a shoot although numbers show peja has a beter fg%


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> i think dirk is in the same boat as peja if they can win the championship i think they would have a shoot although numbers show peja has a beter fg%


same boat as peja? i would think not.

IMO dirk is one of the NBA's anomolies, one of the hardest to guard player. He's a 7-footer who can take you inside and beat you, or beat you from outside. And when playoff time comes, he steps his game up a couple notches.

Peja is a glorified jump shooter, a cog (a good cog) in a system that works well to the team dynamic.

I can't really see Peja in the Hall Of Fame. Dirk, if he continues his play, ups his defense, and makes serious title pushes has a chance.

But for both, its way to early now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think he's on pace. He has to stay healthy and continue to improve his defensive intensity. He still hasn't had that great season yet. I think this season might be his breakout season. He could and should be a top 5 player in the league with his considerable skills. He just has to take over the Mavs. They're his team now that Nash is gone, so he has to take charge. He has some nice pieces around him, but their success is really on Dirk. They can get the 6th seed with Dirk just being the same ol same ol, but they can contend for homecourt if Dirk brings the game he showed this summer for Germany.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He's still just twenty-six. I'd say that given a few more all-nba appearances and a little bit of playoff success, he's easily on the right track.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's too early to tell for him or Peja... But Dirk certainly has a better chance of making it...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> same boat as peja? i would think not.
> ...


pejas d is prety good/and hes underrated in his ability to take to the basket and hes in one of the best of ball moving players yes dirks more verstile offensive wise but peja still puts more pts up


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i guess we will see come playoff time if peja can step up/ dirks already acomplished that although peja did stop him when they where down by 1:shy: last year


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dirk has played FANTASTIC in the playoffs, Peja has not. Until Peja proves that he can be the star in the regular season AND the playoffs, he has no chance... Dirk has done those things, he just needs to continue to do so...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Dirk has played FANTASTIC in the playoffs, Peja has not. Until Peja proves that he can be the star in the regular season AND the playoffs, he has no chance... Dirk has done those things, he just needs to continue to do so...


i agree lets hope he dose do so.:gopray:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Not unless he improves a little bit (which he quite likely will). He's never made the All-NBA First Team, and he's only made it deep into the playoffs once.

I expect the Mavs to struggle this year, since they got a lot younger and their chemistry won't be great at first. I'd be shocked if they finish any higher than sixth in the West, and they may not even make the playoffs. But in the long run, the moves they made this summer were fantastic. If Dirk can play at the level he did in 2002-03, and if Erick Dampier can at least be an average starting center, then this team will be a championship contender in a couple of years. They have an incredible cast of role players, and Mark Cuban is about to fire Don Nelson and replace him with a real coach. I usually don't buy it when fans of barely-above-average teams talk about how they'll contend for a championship "in a couple of years," but with the Mavs, I think it's going to happen.

And if it does, Dirk will easily make the Hall of Fame.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

If nowitski keeps up his pace he should be a first ballot hall of famer. If u think about hes sort of revolutionized how big men play. A 7 footer stroking 3's Is pretty amazing when u think about it. 

Peja stojacavic is a great player but hes also in a great system so i dont know if u can call him a future hall of famer


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think he is on target, if he had a few more 2002-2003 seasons (which is very likely) he has a big chance. It's a much bigger chance than Peja

He should get 26/9 which might be enough to lead him in


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think if he has average seasons, by and large, like his 2002-03 season he'll be a surefire Hall of Famer.

And I think he can be a regular 25+ point per game scorer. He, McGrady and Bryant are the most polished offensive weapons in the game. And Nowitzki is a seven-footer. He can get his shot at any time and he can score inside, too.

I think he can be one of the great scoring threats in history. If he also boards reasonably well, he should be on a Hall of Fame track.


----------

